# got work?



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm looking for any type of weekend work to help pay for my baby boy. Shrimp boats, fishing boats anything. I do not have any experience other than fishing in my 16foot flat bottom. I am a technician for a hydraulic wrench company so I can pretty much pick up on anything please let my know if any ones got work thanks


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Where are you located ?


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

In spring


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

I have no problem traveling


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

I need my lawn moed this weekend. Let me know if you are available


----------

